# was bedeutet "Permutation" ?



## drache (13. Jan 2004)

Ich fange  zur Programmierung an und es gibt noch fremde Begriff . bitte jemand ,mir zu heffen . Vielen Dank


----------



## bummerland (14. Jan 2004)

http://www.infobitte.de/free/lex/allgLex0/p/permutation.htm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Permutation (lat.), 1) allg. Vertauschung, Umstellung. - 2) in der Mathematik die Änderung der Reihenfolge in der Zusammenstellung bestimmter Größen. Von der Reihe abc sind 6 P. möglich (abc, acb, bac, bca, cab, cba).



oder hier:

http://www.faes.de/Basis/Basis-Math...ik_Permut/mathematik_kombinatorik_permut.html


----------

